# Found Home -- English Coonhound Male in Jones County



## SonyaS

Nice looking 5-6 yr old male was found in the woods near my home in northern Jones County (rural area off 129 surrounded by hunting land and a state park). The dog is very friendly, in very good physical shape and he appears to have been well cared for, he is also heartworm negative and acts like he may be a house dog. He was very clean and tick free so he wasn’t in the woods long.

He was definitely lost and needy, paws were cut up and he was dehydrated and anxious. 

No collar, not yet sure if he is chipped. I am paying to board him at my vets so time is an issue,  already contacted animal control and the 3 local vets offices, no reports of a missing coonhound. Owner had best try to find their dog within a week, I won’t dump him at our high kill shelter however I will start making arrangements to rehome him.


----------



## plottman25

Btt
Hope he finds his way back home.


----------



## SonyaS

plottman25 said:


> Btt
> Hope he finds his way back home.



Yeah I am starting to have doubts, dog has to have been missing since at least Saturday. Only 1 small animal control shelter and 3 vets around here, no one has called looking for this dog.

Maybe he was left to die in the woods, or maybe whomever was watching him plans to wait a week to see if he comes home before checking around? Many people treat their dogs badly around here so I am thinking I shouldn't try to dream up excuses for the owner, he was well kept but things change and may be now no one cares.


----------



## SonyaS

He was obviously kept well and loved in his past life, he was clean, no callouses, he had been on heartworm preventative, yet he ended up collarless,  lost in the woods, and dehydrated with his pads all torn up.

The dog has had all his vet work done this week, he is healthy, has all shots, clean teeth and is ready to go to a new home. If you know a good person that wants beautiful Bluetick message me, he is a very friendly and trusting dog, he deserves a good owner who knows how to treat a dog right.


----------



## SonyaS

More pics.

I realize I won't likely find him a good home on this forum but his pics are going up on some rescue sites...might as well post them here too. If nothing else it might increase the awareness about the many nice dogs in rescue.


----------



## GA DAWG

Looks more like a English dog to me. Not a bluetick. May have been stolen and just dumped out in the area.


----------



## SonyaS

GA DAWG said:


> Looks more like a English dog to me. Not a bluetick. May have been stolen and just dumped out in the area.



An English dog? I don't know jack about hounds, I have always had working dogs. I have been saying he is a Bluetick (and the Coonhound rescue ladies haven't corrected me).

I really thought someone would look for him but they didn't, no collar and no chip. Dog is in good shape and very socialized but does not appear to know any basic commands, at least not in English, he doesn't understand "sit" even when food is involved. That makes me think maybe he was a kenneled hunting dog and not a companion dog.

Awww heck, chances are pet adopters won't know the difference between a Bluetick and an English dog....plus Bluetick sounds cooler.


----------



## GA DAWG

Most hunters do not teach them basic commands. No heartworms means he's been on preventative.  Most hunters do,do that in Ga. Tonight about dark. Drop your tailgate on your truck. See if he jumps in ready to go hunting.


----------



## SonyaS

GA DAWG said:


> Most hunters do not teach them basic commands. No heartworms means he's been on preventative.  Most hunters do,do that in Ga. Tonight about dark. Drop your tailgate on your truck. See if he jumps in ready to go hunting.



Yeah I think you're right he was a real hunting dog, he is at a boarding kennel over an hour away (that's where the pics were taken) so I can't try the truck test.

He also does not seem to realize what chewies or stuffed toys are, another sign that he was not a house companion. Looks like he will make the transition from kenneled hunting dog to house dog when he gets a new home, I hope that works out okay and will make sure he goes to folks that can deal with minor transition issues.

Thank you for your feedback, it is much appreciated, as I said I don't know anything about hounds.


----------



## Murphy

Definitely not a Bluetick you wouldn't be able to keep Blue papers on that dog. English Coonhound all the way
He hasn't been hunted much lately he's a little on the FAT side for a coondog


----------



## SonyaS

Murphy said:


> Definitely not a Bluetick you wouldn't be able to keep Blue papers on that dog. English Coonhound all the way
> He hasn't been hunted much lately he's a little on the FAT side for a coondog



Hmmm...well I will consult with the ladies at Coonhound rescue, I never heard of an English Coonhound and most pet owners probably haven't either. 

I wouldn't call him fat but yes, he could use a bit more muscle, especially in the rear. It is rather noticeable. He is no doubt getting that as we speak, he is being boarded at a kennel where the dogs are put in big play areas with other compatible canines for most of the day so he is getting plenty of exercise.


----------



## SonyaS

Murphy said:


> Definitely not a Bluetick you wouldn't be able to keep Blue papers on that dog. English Coonhound all the way
> He hasn't been hunted much lately he's a little on the FAT side for a coondog




BTW...what exactly are "Blue" papers???

This dog was found lost in the woods, how does one acquire papers on a dog that was found with no history or bloodlines? Makes me think CKC and trashy backyard breeders. You seem to be a expert on that, do tell.


----------



## Murphy

The dogs color doesn't fit the standard of a Bluetick so no Bluetick papers. You could take that dog teach him to track and tree a coon and get UKC single registration papers on him and hunt him and breed him as a English of course if you know a Breed rep you could just make  call without having to prove he can track and tree a coon (Although this happens everyday it shouldn't) 

I'm no expert but this is how UKC works you can have Bluetick colored English dogs but not Redtick colored Bluetick dogs 
Ever since the Bluetick Breed split from the English breed this is how it has been

Just to give you a idea of what English dogs are like just 2 of these dogs pictured are UKC Bluetick Coonhounds the rest are UKC English Coonhounds


----------



## SonyaS

Murphy said:


> I'm no expert but this is how UKC works you can have Bluetick colored English dogs but not Redtick colored Bluetick dogs
> Ever since the Bluetick Breed split from the English breed this is how it has been



I asked two of the rescue ladies, apparently calling him a Bluetick is fine for most rescues.  One said technically he is probably an American English Coonhound.

On the upside no one is saying he is a mixed breed so he has that going for him. Most pet adopters wouldn't know the difference, and if they adopt him as a Bluetick and then find out he is an English Coonhound it won't matter.  The dog has been altered so breeding him is out of the question anyway.

One of the rescuers explained it like this: _

He actually would probably be considered an American English Coonhound.  Here's the major difference...

Blueticks are marked more like black and tans so the only brown would be on their legs and muzzle, and small spots above their eyes (think Dobe or rottie with white mixed in the coat). 

English Coonhounds are always solid red with white mixed into their coats.

American English Coonhounds have an almost even mix of "blue" and and red with white mixed in the coat (like this guy)

Blue Gascons are blueticks with no tan points....
_


----------



## Murphy

English and American English are the same dog just according to the registry My English third picture down was registered in AKC/UKC/PKC same Breed Standard AKC just went with a different name 

UKC calls them English Coonhounds
Colors 
Redtick, bluetick, tri color with ticking, white and red, white and black, white and lemon

AKC calls them American English Coonhounds
Colors
 red and white ticked, blue and white ticked, tri-colored with ticking, red and white, and white and black. 


I hope y'all find him a home!


----------



## Dbender

*blue tick dog*

Are you giving this dog away for free?


----------



## SonyaS

Dbender said:


> Are you giving this dog away for free?


 
This isn't about the money for me, if the right home came up on this forum there would be no charge. He deserves a good home and I want to make sure he won't end up being turned out or in a kill shelter in a year.


----------



## grouper throat

Just my 2 cents- I think he was someone's pet and not a hunting dog as he's fat, older, and his teeth look super clean for his age. I'd bet money from all the clues he stayed inside mostly. I know alot of hunters take care of their hounds when it comes to worming and health but I know very few who take care of their teeth.  

BTW he's definitely english.


----------



## SonyaS

grouper throat said:


> Just my 2 cents- I think he was someone's pet and not a hunting dog as he's fat, older, and his teeth look super clean for his age.



I had his teeth cleaned a week ago while he was being neutered.

It would be a good thing if he was a house dog, it will be easier for him to transition to a new home. He spends 12 hours a night in a 4x4 kennel and has not had any accidents and he doesn't chew up bedding/toys which implies maybe a house dog. Stranger still, while he loves other dogs at first he was trying to hump them obsessively at the kennel. I would assume hunting coondogs often go out in groups so they wouldn't be quite so overly excited about other canines.

FYI if anyone is looking for a boarding kennel there is one in Covington that is quite good.  This is where he is staying, it provides guilt free boarding as the dogs really do have fun:  http://www.fantanafarmandkennel.com/gallery.htm


----------



## jonkayak

You are doing a good thing for that dog. I hope you find him a home soon. Good looking pup.


----------



## jbp84

if you have spent the $$$ and time on him keep him im sure it will pay off in the long run for you and him both. i know this sounds dumb but ive picked up some strays found good homes and check on them and have two myself somehow good karma has been on my side for a while


----------



## SonyaS

jbp84 said:


> if you have spent the $$$ and time on him keep him im sure it will pay off in the long run for you and him both. i know this sounds dumb but ive picked up some strays found good homes and check on them and have two myself somehow good karma has been on my side for a while



You are preachin' to the choir. If I could keep him I would, he is a sweet boy.

He is being boarded because I cannot physically keep him here, I have a very male aggressive Anatolian (avatar) as well as 3 other male dogs (all rescues/strays) that can never be in the Anatolian's presence. I only keep dogs as house dogs and my house is very small so I  don't have the space, if I could I would foster him here.

Here is a pic snagged from the kennel's facebook page. Doesn't look like he is too stressed at  the kennel.  It's a good place. He will be fine.


----------



## SonyaS

jbp84 said:


> if you have spent the $$$ and time on him keep him im sure it will pay off in the long run for you and him both. i know this sounds dumb but ive picked up some strays found good homes and check on them and have two myself somehow good karma has been on my side for a while




Yeah, I said I couldn't do it but it looks like I will end up doing just that. He is such a sweet and trusting boy, I have not had any good leads on homes and he is an older dog. I am starting to make household adjustments so he can live here (the kennel is expensive, not a long term solution).

What you said about karma and such...I don't believe in karma as in direct consequence, but I do believe that if God is good to us and blesses us with ample food, and shelter, and Internet access and such, we would be wise to share our good fortune when he asks us to share with others. This dog asked in a very direct way, and I will answer the call.

Never had a hound before but I love the Coonhound holler! I feel more like a native Southerner already.


----------



## marry1

They all so cute, i like them


----------



## sea trout

sonyas,
i just read this post, i know its been up a while. do you till have that hound?
is he fixed?
thanks.


----------



## SonyaS

sea trout said:


> sonyas,
> i just read this post, i know its been up a while. do you till have that hound?
> is he fixed?
> thanks.



Yes I still have him and he has been neutered.


----------



## sea trout

if he still needs a home we might be interested.
we will be out this weekend and my wife and i will talk about him.
we have a 7-8 year old english redtick female (apples) who needs a friend.
we must have a dog that doesn't run away when loose in the yard. our whole huge back yard  is fenced in and apples mostly stays in there. but i go in and out alot with the truck and lawn mower and apples can go in and out and she stays around our house when loose.
we had a treeing walker male and everytime we opened that gate it was a fight to keep him in, and really needed two people, and if he got out he'd run away for days!
i just don't want to fight like that again.
we've had a sled dog/wolf mix in the past too and my wife is kinda interested in one of those again instead of a hound.
but we have two toddlers and we know sled dogs can be hit or miss for kids safe. we know coon hounds are great with kids, we've had coon hounds our whole lives.
anyway thanks for your time!!
if you find a good home for that fun lookin male, or find his owner, or if you decide to keep him thats great!!!
if not then we may be interested. we'll talk this weekend and be back at the computer after the holiday. 
have a good weekend!!!!


----------



## SonyaS

sea trout said:


> if he still needs a home we might be interested.
> we will be out this weekend and my wife and i will talk about him.
> we have a 7-8 year old english redtick female (apples) who needs a friend.
> we must have a dog that doesn't run away when loose in the yard. our whole huge back yard  is fenced in and apples mostly stays in there. but i go in and out alot with the truck and lawn mower and apples can go in and out and she stays around our house when loose.
> we had a treeing walker male and everytime we opened that gate it was a fight to keep him in, and really needed two people, and if he got out he'd run away for days!
> i just don't want to fight like that again.
> we've had a sled dog/wolf mix in the past too and my wife is kinda interested in one of those again instead of a hound.
> but we have two toddlers and we know sled dogs can be hit or miss for kids safe. we know coon hounds are great with kids, we've had coon hounds our whole lives.
> anyway thanks for your time!!
> if you find a good home for that fun lookin male, or find his owner, or if you decide to keep him thats great!!!
> if not then we may be interested. we'll talk this weekend and be back at the computer after the holiday.
> have a good weekend!!!!



Enjoy your weekend!

This dog isn't a runner, he was obviously very traumatized by being lost or dumped and he doesn't want to lose his people/home again. 

You had a wolf hybrid? How did that work out?


----------



## sea trout

the wolf mix was awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!
he was great and good with the kids when they were infants. he was a stray/or a dump out that came to our house. he smelled like shampoo, he sat and shook on command. nobody ever claimed him. 
he looked mostly timber wolf but had shorter legs and a slightly curled tail. our vet thought he was wolamute. but after reasearch on the internet and lookin at huskies i think he was mixed with husky. ha ha, the cool thing was his mouth! it looked normal until he opened it! if he yawned he looked like a nile crocodile!!!
a very good dog. but all the info we received from the internet on him it seems we were lucky. reports say not all of them can be as laid back and predictable as timbers was. but thats just what the internet says. says those wolf mixes can be very testy at different stages in their life, and continue to try to climb in family rankings.
timbers was never like that. but we do show our leadership to our dogs and they're always very happy!!!
you too have a good weekend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SonyaS

sea trout said:


> the wolf mix was awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> he was great and good with the kids when they were infants. he was a stray/or a dump out that came to our house. he smelled like shampoo, he sat and shook on command. nobody ever claimed him.
> he looked mostly timber wolf but had shorter legs and a slightly curled tail. our vet thought he was wolamute. but after reasearch on the internet and lookin at huskies i think he was mixed with husky. ha ha, the cool thing was his mouth! it looked normal until he opened it! if he yawned he looked like a nile crocodile!!!
> a very good dog. but all the info we received from the internet on him it seems we were lucky. reports say not all of them can be as laid back and predictable as timbers was. but thats just what the internet says. says those wolf mixes can be very testy at different stages in their life, and continue to try to climb in family rankings.
> timbers was never like that. but we do show our leadership to our dogs and they're always very happy!!!
> you too have a good weekend!!!!!!!!!!



So Timbers didn't last long at your home for whatever reason, and now the wife wants another one. That's a great story!!!!

Be well!


----------



## beagle pup

Sonya,i think your super awsome person for the way you have helped this dog,to bad theres isn't more people out there like you!


----------



## sea trout

sonyas have y'all found the home for that dog, decide to keep him, or are y'all still lookin for a home for him.
we are definetly interested if he needs a home!!!!
thanks!!


----------



## holler tree

Murphy said:


> The dogs color doesn't fit the standard of a Bluetick so no Bluetick papers. You could take that dog teach him to track and tree a coon and get UKC single registration papers on him and hunt him and breed him as a English of course if you know a Breed rep you could just make  call without having to prove he can track and tree a coon (Although this happens everyday it shouldn't)
> 
> I'm no expert but this is how UKC works you can have Bluetick colored English dogs but not Redtick colored Bluetick dogs
> Ever since the Bluetick Breed split from the English breed this is how it has been
> 
> Just to give you a idea of what English dogs are like just 2 of these dogs pictured are UKC Bluetick Coonhounds the rest are UKC English Coonhounds



murphy that is a beautiful female someone has put some time into her to get her standing like that. whats she out of ?


----------



## Murphy

That female pic was from AKC they used it when they decided to allow English into AKC and showed that as a breed pic on TV for Westminster I haven't a clue who she is out of She definitely perked up a few peoples eyes about what a coonhound looks like


----------



## Nannyman

I think you did a great thing taking this dog in and trying to find his owner or a new home. You said you had him neutered when you had his teeth cleaned.
Why would you neuter someones dog only 5 days into this. I have lost dogs and spent hours and days looking for them only to locate them days or weeks later. I would be some kind of mad if you had done this to my dog. I would thank you for caring enough to take care of him but go Crazy if you mutilated him.

John


----------



## donnie mac

looks like an english


----------



## SonyaS

Nannyman said:


> Why would you neuter someones dog only 5 days into this. I have lost dogs and spent hours and days looking for them only to locate them days or weeks later. I would be some kind of mad if you had done this to my dog. I would thank you for caring enough to take care of him but go crazy if you mutilated him.
> 
> John



John, the animal shelter will put most dog down in 4 days.  If someone made an effort to FIND that dog they would have found him in ONE phone call! I am not stupid, people treat dogs like trash around here, and now 6 week's later no owner has surfaced which proves I was RIGHT when I made that decision!

Even so, I asked my vet to make SURE the dog wasn't chipped before we neutered him,  I didn't want to alter someone's stolen Champion. I neutered the dog because you cannot list dogs with the major rescue sites UNLESS they are altered.   



GA DAWG said:


> Tonight about dark. Drop your tailgate on your truck. See if he jumps in ready to go hunting.



Yeah, I have had the dog here for a couple of days, I noticed he goes nuts around dusk and starts hollering at things he smells outside the yard.

Decided to drop the tailgate on the Suburban....  Sho' nuff, the dog that was hesitant to get in the back of a sedan flew up on that tailgate and into the back of the truck instantly, all excited and ready to go. Afterwards, as I walked back to the house, he stood there next to the truck as if to say "Well, are we going or what??" I felt kindov bad.


----------



## Nannyman

Sugar coat it all you want. Still wrong.  2 wrongs dont make a right.


----------



## SonyaS

Nannyman said:


> Sugar coat it all you want. Still wrong.  2 wrongs dont make a right.



LOL. As I said, this is a rural area with one TINY little animal control facility. The owner obviously didn't lift a finger to find this dog.

If the owner didn't care enough to call the shelter and make sure he wouldn't be euthanized OR adopted out in that 4 days, then why would I be worried about what the owner wants?


----------



## Nannyman

You know, the owner may not care. However, there may also be special circumstances that you are not aware of. 4 days is too soon for any shelter to put it down and 5 days is too early for you to neuter it. You assume the owner doesn't care. You cant know that for a fact in 5 days.

My previous post stands!!


----------



## SonyaS

Nannyman said:


> You know, the owner may not care. However, there may also be special circumstances that you are not aware of. 4 days is too soon for any shelter to put it down and 5 days is too early for you to neuter it. You assume the owner doesn't care. You cant know that for a fact in 5 days.



4 days is too soon? Welcome to reality! The shelters are FULL! 3-4 million pets a YEAR are euthanized in this country!

In this county the tiny shelter took in  1581 intakes in 9 months and euthanized 1334! They don't have the funding for a bigger shelter because the tax payers don't care about the shelter dogs (but many keep breeding more dogs that end up in the shelter!)

Every fool and their brother is breeding dogs and selling them to whomever has the cash OR they breed them and give them away. They don't care if the dogs are dumped or die in a shelter, that isn't their problem!

If it had been up to me and not a requirement for a rescue listing I would had a vasectomy done on the dog (stays in tact but sterile), I have done it before, as I only neuter to curb aggression. Course I am sure you would have had a problem with a vasectomy too!


----------



## Nannyman

You may need a bigger bag of Sugar. 5 or 6 wrongs dont make a right.


----------



## JuliaH

There is no reasoning with rabid rescuers.

As to breeders being a bunch of unethical, money grubbing low lifes, I have to take issue with that.  

Sure, there are plenty of people who don't take care to keep their dogs safe from unwanted breeding, but that is not the case with ethical breeders. 

I have personally given away dogs I have that need a good home. I have personally done some rescue, but I have learned to be careful because I don't want to bring disease to my own kennel and I don't want to have rescues to the extent I cannot properly care for my dogs. I would not hesitate to reduce prices on dogs that I may produce that need a pet home for whatever reason. But, I assure you, that is not often the case.

So, SonyaS, get off the back of the breeders. We are a different sort from those who just don't stop their dogs from willy nilly reproducing.

Julia


----------



## SonyaS

Nannyman said:


> You may need a bigger bag of Sugar. 5 or 6 wrongs dont make a right.



What about the 7th "wrong" in this situation? The owner! Or is the poor owner the only one that has no responsibility in this case?

If the dog had ID or a chip none of this would have happened, they would have gotten a call immediately! And if they couldn't be reached I would have happily boarded their dog for a couple of week's until things could be worked out. And no the dog didn't "loose his collar", collars leave a ring in the fur.



JuliaH said:


> So, SonyaS, get off the back of the breeders. We are a different sort from those who just don't stop their dogs from willy nilly reproducing.
> Julia



Julia pull up the purebred puppy ads in the Macon paper, how many of those "breeders" are ethical huh? One out of 50? One out of 100? How many screen for inherited health problems? How many would take back a larger 7 year old dog rather than risk the dog going to a shelter? You know darn well 98% of the "breeders" here are irresponsible.

When a collarless dog shows up in a rural area and no one is looking for a WEEK (4 bus days, but full week), it is quite reasonable to assume the dog was either dumped or the owners don't care. For anyone to say they would have boarded the dog for weeks and "waited" is quite a statement, and I would have to ask how many stray dogs THEY have helped in the last few years. I don't do rescue anymore, but the dog pleaded and hollered outside of my gate so he was an exception.


----------



## JuliaH

The pounds and rescues are not usually full of blooded dogs. They are usually full of some sort of lab mix or bulldog mix, or other mixed breeds. 

I don't believe that breeders need to be turned into rescues for owners who don't take their ownership seriously.  As a breeder, I have taken back some of mine to help with situations that come up and in one case a badly misued dog I bred. But I take them when I have room.  I am open to all my owners all the time, and I don't need a rescuer (not you, but the rescue community in general) who generally is begging for financial help and has dogs on dirt floors in sometimes crowded and dirty kennels. 

This is not a breeder problem. This is a problem with all who own dogs that are not neutered or spayed. But even that is still the prerogative of the owner of that dog. 

Breeders here on this forum are not generally welcome to come to the top. Since the forum has chosen to ban the sales of animals on the forum, all you see are those who have a problem, rescuers with higher motives than they can personally afford, or those with mixed breed pups they have to rehome.  Sure, these same folks were always here, but now they are the only ones. Ethical breeders are talking about the important stuff, breeding practices, etc. OFF this forum.

When a family has a bad situation and must rehome the older pet, how do you know they have not contacted the breeder and are getting what help they can?  It doesn't take x-ray vision to see those posts and discern the difference among those who are dumping dogs (those don't wind up on a forum, they show up at your door) and those who have to make a difficult decision to move a pet that has been loved and cared for to another home. In this economy, both are no longer unusual. 

Are you reasonable, or are you a rabid rescue type SonyaS?  One is interesting and fun to talk with, and learn from, as are good breeders. The other is simply a lot of noise.

Julia




SonyaS said:


> What about the 7th "wrong" in this situation? The owner! Or is the poor owner the only one that has no responsibility in this case?
> 
> If the dog had ID or a chip none of this would have happened, they would have gotten a call immediately! And if they couldn't be reached I would have happily boarded their dog for a couple of week's until things could be worked out. And no the dog didn't "loose his collar", collars leave a ring in the fur.
> 
> Julia pull up the purebred puppy ads in the Macon paper, how many of those "breeders" are ethical huh? One out of 50? One out of 100? How many screen for inherited health problems? How many would take back a larger 7 year old dog rather than risk the dog going to a shelter? You know darn well 98% of the "breeders" here are irresponsible.
> 
> When a collarless dog shows up in a rural area and no one is looking, it is quite reasonable to assume the dog was either dumped or the owners don't care. For anyone to say they would have held the dog for weeks and "waited" is quite a statement, and I would have to ask how many stray dogs THEY have helped in the last few years.


----------



## SonyaS

JuliaH said:


> Are you reasonable, or are you a rabid rescue type SonyaS?  One is interesting and fun to talk with, and learn from, as are good breeders. The other is simply a lot of noise.
> Julia



I used to have a couple of show dogs years ago, put Champion titles on two Dobermans. I knew quite a few breeders from the shows, some were good folks, and some weren't.  I bought my Anatolian from a breeder in Tennessee.

I like quality purebred working dogs so obviously that means I can't be completely anti-breeder. Having said, I believe the dog situation in Georgia is horrendous and the fact that most folks that have and/or breed dogs (accidentally or not) don't care is shameful. Northern shelters are filled with abandoned dogs from Georgia and the Carolinas and it ain't no big deal! 

Some folks have to rehome their pets because they honestly cannot provide for them, but folks that have "accidental" mixed breed litters are just plain irresponsible dog owners. The folks that decide to rehome their older dogs (dogs that have very little chance of getting another good home) because they "just don't have time for the dog anymore and it isn't fair to the dog" are dumping their dogs no matter how much they "sugar coat" it.

Now that ain't no big deal, killing a hundred thousand every year in the state ain't no big deal, but oh Lordy if someone finds a stray, makes every effort to find the owner, and then gets them fixed after a week now THAT is a huge big deal!


----------



## JuliaH

Ok, now we are communicating, and you are right about the size of the problem. 

I picked up a litter of 9 lab mix babies on the side of the road a few years back... then you know the routine... deworming, feeding, shots, back to health and then found them homes.. Can't do that much though. 

I drove to FL and picked up an emaciated pup I bred thanks to a rescue lady down there who tracked me down... I do understand the problem.

I am not sure how to fix the problem because the people who are regulated are the breeders, and those who fall under the radar are much of the problem... I saw it many times when I worked for a veterinarian... Those same folks won't spay or neuter, don't care about purebred or mixed breed. 

I have to also agree that there are puppy mills and less than good breeders too. Even state licensing does nothing for that, other than to make them stay cleaner.  

If the microchip were trackable (kinda like GPS collars) that could help, but then you are dealing with better pet owners when one gets lost.

The answer is (in my mind) to figure out how to manage those who just don't care, who don't use good practices whether they are breeders or rescues or pet owners... and I don't think we can legislate our way to good behavior either. One thing I do think is that we can work together to be more effective. 

It is not all the breeders, or all the owners who find themselves unable to care for a beloved pet any longer, or all the rescues that are a problem. We have a wonderful clean and careful rescue where I live, and then we have another that is not so ethical... same for breeders and same for owners... 

This could be a great conversation, but I have thought so often on what to do, and come up empty handed... your thoughts?   And, should we start a new thread... I am fine here, but willing to follow a new one if you want.

Julia




SonyaS said:


> I used to have a couple of show dogs years ago, put Champion titles on two Dobermans. I knew quite a few breeders from the shows, some were good folks, and some weren't.  I bought my Anatolian from a breeder in Tennessee.
> 
> I like quality purebred working dogs so obviously that means I can't be completely anti-breeder. Having said, I believe the dog situation in Georgia is horrendous and the fact that most folks that have and/or breed dogs (accidentally or not) don't care. Northern shelters are filled with abandoned dogs from Georgia and the Carolinas and it ain't no big deal!
> 
> Now that ain't no big deal, killing a hundred thousand every year in the state ain't no big deal, but oh Lordy if someone finds a stray and gets them fixed after a week now THAT is a huge big deal!


----------



## SonyaS

JuliaH said:


> I have to also agree that there are puppy mills and less than good breeders too. Even state licensing does nothing for that, other than to make them stay cleaner.
> 
> If the microchip were trackable (kinda like GPS collars) that could help, but then you are dealing with better pet owners when one gets lost.
> Julia



Yeah go ahead and start a new thread, and the topic is worthy of it's own thread.

As far as ideas I have always thought the mandatory microchipping of any dog being sold would be the best method. Breeders/puppymills/pet stores can only sell dogs that have their chip, and if the dogs end up in shelters, abandoned, etc... the problem breeders will be easy to spot.

It wouldn't immediately impact the mixed breed pets BUT it would probably have a trickle down effect.

I had show dogs in CA when Marin county passed a law banning ALL unaltered pets, obviously that scared me even though I did not breed because my dogs were not altered.  If the good dog people would work to find solutions then draconian laws would not be such a worry.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

That is an English hound and it is not unusual for a dog to slip a collar while in the woods or on a chain or lead. My guess is that someone is looking for that dog.


----------



## SonyaS

Hooty Hoot said:


> That is an English hound and it is not unusual for a dog to slip a collar while in the woods or on a chain or lead. My guess is that someone is looking for that dog.



Well if they are looking they aren't looking that hard! It has been 4 months and there aren't many places to look around here! 

Sheesh he is sweet and loving but also a HARD dog! I am not a wuss but this dog is worse than even the most hyper young Doberman female! This high prey drive hunting dog thing is worse than i imagined!

He is digging up the yard, 2 foot deep trenches (hunting moles apparently) and that is okay, except trying to fence him in is a nightmare!  He hollers pretty much continuously when outside (and that is okay too) and I have learned when he stops hollering I better go see what he is doing.  Regular fencing wasn't good enough, so I hooked up the radio fence.  Realized he was taking the hit from the radio fence collar so I bought a "stubborn dog" collar. The darn dog takes the hit from the $80 stubborn dog collar and just bit through the wire 5 minutes ago!

I have had half a dozen adopters that were interested but none of them have the fencing (or common sense) required. They lived in apartments, or condos, or had no fencing, or thought this would be an easy dog for the kids. They couldn't handle/contain this dog for a week!

These Coonhounds are a handful! I don't dare open my car trunk with him nearby, the dog jumps in it continuously and doesn't want to get out! When he isn't sleeping quietly on his bed in the house he is raising heck! Hunting, digging, testing fences, biting through radio fence wires, hollering, etc...

I love the dog and will keep and take care of him as long as he/I live but sheeshers, these are HARD and STUBBORN and STRONG WILLED DOGS! Fortunately the 2 times he dug out he just sniffed nearby however my other dogs follow him out if they can.

If there are some "coonhound" tricks I don't know about I hope others will share.


----------



## SonyaS

English Coonhound found a home. He probably knew that when he showed up and gave me the sad eyes 5 months ago, guess I was a bit slow in catching on, I just accepted and embraced that reality. After all the drama he seems to be working out after all.

Hard dog but he wandered up to the right house, he is smarter and more cooperative than I gave him credit for. The fact I have been stressed and verbally kicking some canine butts lately probably has nothing to do with the sudden coonhound cooperation.


----------



## JustUs4All

You gonna let him go coon hunting, Sonya?


----------



## SonyaS

JustUs4All said:


> You gonna let him go coon hunting, Sonya?



Nope, I don't know any coon hunters. I do think he misses it a lot based on his reaction to trucks, car trunks, and deer hunters, but he is adjusting. When deer hunters park near the house he hollers at them pleading "take me with you!", then again he will holler and plead for any man in a truck to take him. That is why he is chipped.

Before he was probably kenneled, now he is a house dog with a large yard and other dogs to play with. The daily exercise has made him very lean and muscular, he wasn't lean when he showed up so I think his previous owner stopped hunting/exercising him regularly (which may be why the guy didn't bother to look for him).


----------



## SonyaS

jbp84 said:


> if you have spent the $$$ and time on him keep him im sure it will pay off in the long run for you and him both. i know this sounds dumb but ive picked up some strays found good homes and check on them and have two myself somehow good karma has been on my side for a while



Okay so six months of "slow" house integration, crates and x-pens and a few screaming fits.

This coonhound is officially "ruined" as a hunting dog. The fence testing and digging and craziness has stopped. He now listens, he prefers to lay nearby quietly instead of raising heck, he isn't exactly obedient but he tries real darn hard not to cause problems.

He is an awesome canine and very much loved. Great dog indeed.


----------



## JustUs4All

Congratulations to a lucky dog.


----------

